# SWAT Team Raids Unarmed Mans Home and Kills Him Over Two Grams of Pot



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2016)

From thefreethoughtproject.com

*SWAT Team Raids Unarmed Mans Home and Kills Him Over Two Grams of Pot*

*




*
*Tampa Swat Team*

Justin Gardner September 1, 2016

Tampa, FL  Another life was taken by cops in the senseless war on drugs, this time an unarmed man sitting in a bedroom with two grams of weed.

A military-style raid took place at the home of Levonia Riggins, 22, by a SWAT team looking for illegal narcotics. Riggins, who had previously been arrested for cannabis possession with intent to sell, was subject to a month-long drug investigation before being gunned down in his home.



According to Tampa Bay Times:
When investigators arrived at the house at 1432 Longwood Loop with a search warrant about 8 a.m., everyone inside came out except for Riggins, the major said. Others who left the house told deputies Riggins was inside, most likely in the rear, sheriffs spokeswoman Debbie Carter said in a news release.

Thats when Deputy Caleb Johnson, 32, a seven-year veteran of the agency, entered the house with fellow SWAT members.

After making numerous commands for Riggins to exit the residence, Deputy Johnson visually located Riggins in a bedroom, at which time Johnson perceived Riggins as an immediate threat and fired one shot, striking Riggins, Carter reported.

Riggins was taken to Tampa General Hospital, where he died.

Authorities thought they needed to use the military-clad, violence-prone SWAT team on Riggins due to his previous arrests and reports that he had guns. The most dangerous thing about having cannabis is the possibility that cops could kill you, as Riggins case unfortunately proved.

Neighbors described him with admiration.

_He was always a good person,_ said family friend Carol Jane Scott. _Yeah, he smokes his weed and stuff, but he was never into anything serious. He was very kind, always wanting to talk to people, always there for you._

But Tampa cops believed Riggins was a menace to society and must be locked in a cage for possessing a plant. One deputy was so afraid of this unarmed pot smoker that he could do nothing but resort immediately to deadly force.
Five hours passed before the Sheriffs Office released Carters statement confirming Riggins death and acknowledging, While the investigation is ongoing it does appear at this time that Riggins was unarmed.​Deputy Johnson is on paid leave while the Hillsborough State Attorneys Office investigates.

*A young man, with his entire life ahead of him, was gunned down by agents of the state  protecting society from the dangers of two grams of a plant.*

While it is unlikely Johnson will face any repercussions for his actions, the sad reality is that military-style SWAT raids, brimming with volatility, are commonly used for drug raids.​In fact, most SWAT raids are conducted for drug searches, even though SWATs original purpose was for responding to hostage, barricade, or active shooter scenarios.

But cops need to find excuses to use their military tactics and fancy assault gear, and the drug war is fertile ground. The ACLU report also notes that _incident reports for search warrant executions, especially in drug investigations, often contained no information about why the SWAT team was being sent in, other than to note that the warrant was high risk, or else provided otherwise unsubstantiated information such as suspect is believed to be armed._

The Free Thought Project has documented numerous examples of killings, mayhem, and terror wrought upon innocent people by SWAT teams. Just over two years ago, another man was killed in his own home during a SWAT raid over $2 worth of pot.

SWAT teams are set up to create violence and confrontation, and Riggins was the latest victim.

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/swat-team-raid-kills-man-two-grams-pot/

​


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2016)

I freaking hate those basterds. Cops my ***,,,they are militants.


----------



## zem (Sep 2, 2016)

That is so sad, what a band of killers


----------



## zigggy (Sep 2, 2016)

I used to live in tampa ,,I was more afraid of the police than I was of the crooks ,,,they have a group of cops called the green team ,,,real pieces of **** ,,,cost me about 10,000 to get out of a case were they planted the evidence ,,,,left tampa after that, never to return


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2016)

This makes me sick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2016)

You know what makes me sick. They dress up in armour to arrest and ruin the lives of ppl who smoke pot,,,but the punks wont go into the inner cities and rid them of the murdering *** gangs that run whole neighborhoods......why,,,because the are cowards with guns and a badge that prey on the passive. I hate the fkers.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 3, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> You know what makes me sick. They dress up in armour to arrest and ruin the lives of ppl who smoke pot,,,but the punks wont go into the inner cities and rid them of the murdering *** gangs that run whole neighborhoods......why,,,because the are cowards with guns and a badge that prey on the passive. I hate the fkers.



Poor bastard probably had headphones on. 
There's still some good ones but i think they're mostly on TV. 
Cops today look out for themselves, take on the easy targets first, look for PC excuses to avoid real danger and know where the safest places in town are. Check out any crime scene AFTER everybody is dead or gone. FULL OF COPS STANDING AROUND TALKING. I think they have these "investigations" catered ffs.
jeeze, WH, fired me up there, good point.


----------



## fellowsped (Sep 6, 2016)

Our liberties are being destroyed at every turn. how much longer will we sit by and let these thugs gun down unarmed innocent people.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2016)

When we stand up for our rights and hire ppl that really care. Stop voting for assholes that hate everybody that dont have a badge.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2016)

Google Sandusky County Ohio sheriff. 
42 felonies, 3 murders by cops, instigating sexually acts at the jail. The sheriff got arrested, but still running for reelection, his lead detective should be in jail with him and my soon be. And the Ohio AG seen nothing wrong. Oh and the 42 felonies are drug (opiates) felonies. 

Now that is messed up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2016)

Called,,,Double Standards.


----------

